# New girl in town



## thezzie (Feb 18, 2012)

I am new to Sharm as much as i luv the locals i would like to meet new freinds from the uk, at the moment i am back in london,
This is a new start for me which i am looking forward to, is there any places in sharm where expats meet up ???


----------

